# She's going vegetarian. . .



## Bitser (Jun 16, 2021)

And I'm the cook.  We have quite a stash of meat in the freezer, including sausages and such that I cured at home.  Once the meat is used up, I'll confront my own moral panic.  But 'til then, I've been cooking a dual menu.  Tonight, we had a half-and-half pizza:  my part had homemade Italian sausage and mozzarella.  Hers had veggie sausage and vegan cheese.  

Being a sucker for cool kitchen gear, I bought some divided pans:







Tonight, I fried my sausage on one side and hers on the other.  

This one works for burritos.  Her veggie crumbles in one quarter, my chorizo in the other, and refried beans in the half.






So far, we are managing to keep the dietary peace.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 16, 2021)

Where did you find those pans? Love it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 16, 2021)

My wife has been slowly gravitating to a non-meat diet.  She barely touches any meat I put on her plate.
However, she eats every single chicken wing minus one for the dog. (undressed)
So its looking more and more like meal preparations may become another chore.
I am finding a vegetarian diet is not nearly as easy as it might seem.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 16, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> My wife has been slowly gravitating to a non-meat diet.  She barely touches any meat I put on her plate.
> However, she eats every single chicken wing minus one for the dog. (undressed)
> So its looking more and more like meal preparations may become another chore.
> I am finding a vegetarian diet is not nearly as easy as it might seem.



Not easy at all.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 16, 2021)

The good thing is that due to what's available and the ease  to get it ( internet), its a lot easier than it was 30 years ago.

Not only with the variety and availability, but the taste and consistency of some of the vegetarian substitutes have come a long way.

Even though it was and could be challenging, I actually enjoy the challenge of being creative with the new ingredients and rules I have to follow.  Its almost like learning to cook all over again ( but starting with a decent set of skills, not as a rookie).


----------



## Bitser (Jun 16, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Where did you find those pans? Love it.



The 2-part one is by Anolon.  I think I ordered it direct from the company.  

The 3-part pan is by NordicWare and was ordered from Lehman's online.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 16, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> The good thing is that due to what's available and the ease  to get it ( internet), its a lot easier than it was 30 years ago.
> 
> Not only with the variety and availability, but the taste and consistency of some of the vegetarian substitutes have come a long way.
> 
> Even though it was and could be challenging, I actually enjoy the challenge of being creative with the new ingredients and rules I have to follow.  Its almost like learning to cook all over again ( but starting with a decent set of skills, not as a rookie).



Minnesota vegetables stink, well, not really. Mostly they are tasteless and smelless ( I know it's not a word, but that is the truth).


----------



## blissful (Jun 16, 2021)

We don't eat meat/cheese/dairy/eggs/fish/chicken animal products. I just cleaned out the last of the meat in the downstairs freezer. I'm planning on unplugging it to save money. We have one omnivore and two whole food planted based eaters, so the omnivore would eat meat on occasion. 

We had bear steaks, and deer backstraps and steaks. I cut them all thin, marinated them and dehydrated them for jerky yesterday and the day before. We're giving away most of that. 



Cooking without added refined fat and animal products makes cleaning the kitchen so much easier and things stay so much cleaner too. The oven, the stove, the sinks, the walls and the dishes. So much easier.


I used to make pastries and pie crusts, cakes and frosting, decorated cakes, crispy fat laden cookies, fried food, fondue, deep fried food, chicken cordon blue, grilling and barbecues. I CAN do those things still, but I don't want to. I can bake or broil in the oven for slight browning, or make stews or soups, stir frys without frying, vegetable and fruit sauces and spreads, bake ww sprouted grain bread weekly, oatmeal cookies sweetened with just fruit, liberal use of spices and herbs. It's just as much fun and tastes as good.


If I need to cook for omnivores, I make our regular food, and just add meat/chicken/cheese/eggs to the side.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 16, 2021)

She's not that strict:  she asks for non-veg dinners once a week or so.  She grew up Catholic, so we have fish every Friday:  pure sentiment.  We subscribe to a community-supported fishery in Sitka, Alaska, so the fish is really good.


----------



## Lee Vining (Jun 19, 2021)

My wife switched to vegetarian same week as my smoker arrived.
Now's a good time to do that. Options galore. 

I love these pans:


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 19, 2021)

I have been a vegetarian a few times in my life, and my go-to cookbook is "Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone" by Deborah Madison.

https://www.amazon.com/Vegetarian-C...s&sprefix=Vegetarian+Cooking+f,aps,710&sr=1-2


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 19, 2021)

Lee Vining said:


> My wife switched to vegetarian same week as my smoker arrived.
> Now's a good time to do that. Options galore.
> 
> I love these pans:



What kind of smoker?


----------



## Lee Vining (Jun 19, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> What kind of smoker?



Redbox.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 20, 2021)

Some of the vegie cheese is okay— the parmesan, mozzarella, and cream cheese so far.  The cheddar is waxy doesn't melt very well.  

Just made risotto, with garlic, onion, sun-dried tomatoes, and mushrooms.  Soaked the tomatoes in white wine and used veg stock.  

It was good.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 20, 2021)

That's easy.  Smoked vegetables can be insanely good.  Smoked vegetarian baked beans should be easy enough.

We do olive oil and brown sugar cauliflower for most smoked meals.  Smoked romaine, smoked carrots, Brussels sprouts, etc.  Squash, the list goes on.

Smoked mixed vegetables.

I could easily enjoy just vegetables on the smoker.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 20, 2021)

If you can do cold smoking, you could smoke veggie cheese.  I've had smoked veggie provolone on a sandwich.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 20, 2021)

Lee Vining said:


> Redbox.



Those look neato


----------

